# What Can You Tell Me About This Boat?



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have an opportunity to make an offer on this boat that has been sitting since 1999 and last licensed in Oregon. It has been sitting in farmyard for 12 years. Obviously needs some work. I know nothing about these smaller boats. The boat itself is all aluminum and has a Honda 4 stroke 40 on it.

Does anybody have any idea who makes this thing? 

Approximate Value?

There are no marking or tags on it. It is 13-1/2 feet long. It has a shallow V-hull and appears to be for duck hunting/fishing.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

nothing?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Those honda 4 strokes are sweet. I don't know boats.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Muleskinner,
It looks like a production type boat and not a homemade variety, definitely designed for waterfowl, but also fishing. Sitting that long won't hurt the aluminum, but the bearings on the trailer and the tires as well as probably the wiring will all have to be replaced. The motor probably has dry rotted the impeller and probably the carb and fuel lines will need cleaning/replacing.
It's probably registered as a 14 ft boat. I'd offer $500 for the package and expect to put another $500 into the boat/motor and trailer to get it "reliable".
Just my 2cents worth.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Bears Butt gave some good info/advice...let me add that the only thing of value is the motor. Look it over, start it up, and figure out the value of the motor and go from there. On older setups like this one the hull type/year really holds very little value and it's the motors that dirve the price. Good luck.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks BB. Your two cents are worth more than mine. Thanks.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The boat will need to have a small info plate on it somewhere.
This plate will give info such as maximum horse power, total load weight for passengers etc.
If you find the plate it will also have the manufactures name on it.
This plate is required to be on the boat and you could be fined for putting the boat on the water without it.

The boat in good running order would sell for between $1500 and $2000.
Deduct the cost of a tune up inc. impeller, tires, new wheel bearings, battery and any other things that need repaired.
Be sure that the motor is in good running shape.
Test it on the water. If it runs well, $500 to $1000 would be a fair price for it.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

If you can't find a data plate look on the old registration or title. That will give you a good idea of where to start your research. GrandpaD is correct on the data plate for placing it on the water, however there is a year time frame which it isn't required. I ran into this when I was working on my boat. If you pick it up the DMV will give you a Hull ID that you will have to attach by making a plate and putting it on with rivots or screws. There is a post some place on UWN that shows how to get a passenger plate if required. A big piece is going to be if that boat is rated to support that motor (I have my doubts) but I am usually wrong.  40hp seems large for a 13' boat but who knows. Don't look to pay much for the boat itsself but the if the motor is still good then $500 would be a great deal. If you were to pick this up and it turned out that the boat was unusable you would make your money back easy on the motor and pick up another $150ish for the trailer. With the price of metals right now you could scrap the thing and make out. I wouldn't pay any more than $800 for the entire setup because you just don't know what you are getting into until you can check out the controls and motor. The boat could also have small leaks. With aluminum that is a pretty easy fix but just another thing to add to the list. I may be way off on what I am saying but others will let you know how close I am.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Good advice guys. Thanks.

There is a data plate but no manufacturer marks anywhere. I too wondered about a 40hp motor on that that little thing. I am certain that boat and motor would have to be gone through pretty good. I do have a shop mechanic that is a master with small motors though which is nice. He is probably the best small motor mechanic I have ever seen.

I am going to make the guy an offer $500 and see where it goes from there.

Otherwise......do any of you see any advantages or disadvantages with the design of this boat that you have experienced?


----------

